# Link for a Model 3 Owners Manual yet?



## Jamaicaman (May 29, 2016)

Have they posted a link for downloading an owners manual for the Model 3?


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Jamaicaman said:


> Have they posted a link for downloading an owners manual for the Model 3?


I read that operating instructions will be via videos that owners can view before taking delivery.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Badback said:


> I read that operating instructions will be via videos that owners can view before taking delivery.


Ugh. I hate watching videos for info.
They better have something I can read and refer to later.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> Ugh. I hate watching videos for info.
> They better have something I can read and refer to later.


I suspect we'll get both ultimately. In one test drive the glove box was opened and I saw what looked to be a manual.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Seems like a searchable .PDF we could read on the screen would be a good idea.


----------



## Dgodfrey (Dec 10, 2016)

I would guess that it's pre-loaded and screen access only. The get acquainted videos may also be accessed via screen too. Would be nice if you export it though through the USB port.


----------



## Dgodfrey (Dec 10, 2016)

oops, didn't see Rich's comment.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Dgodfrey said:


> I would guess that it's pre-loaded and screen access only. The get acquainted videos may also be accessed via screen too. Would be nice if you export it though through the USB port.


There are tons of videos about Model S on the Tesla site and I anticipate we will see videos on Model 3 before volume deliveries begin.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

here's the Model S manual link https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/model_s_owners_manual_north_america_en_us.pdf
I tried changing it to 3 and it isn't there (yet) https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/model_3_owners_manual_north_america_en_us.pdf


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

There will be quick start videos to watch prior to delivery. But the entire manual will be accessible from the vehicle display or downloaded in pdf


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

and paper copy in the glove box for @garsh


----------



## bluesolarflare (Apr 8, 2016)

Looks like someone on Reddit had access to a part of the manual and posted info on the phone charging "dock"


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fteslamotors%252Fcomments%252F6qsay0%252F


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

So probably a good idea to order some 1 foot USB cables with 90° angle connectors then.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The Tesla Shop had a Model 3 section for a little while, and it included various right-angle USB connectors.
Looks like they've taken it down since last night. I'm sure it will reappear at some point.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/tesla-shop-for-model-3-is-up.4511/#post-36236


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

bluesolarflare said:


> Looks like someone on Reddit had access to a part of the manual and posted info on the phone charging "dock"
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fteslamotors%252Fcomments%252F6qsay0%252F


That screenshot was pulled from the Tesla.com Model 3 shop. They were selling $14 phone charging cables and that screenshot was included with that item.


----------



## Meros (Jul 7, 2017)

My Model S came with a variety of short USB cords for the dock (And inserts for various phones). I assume Model 3 will also. I'd wait until you get the car before buying cords.


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

Any update on this or instructional video's that anyone found?


----------



## bluesolarflare (Apr 8, 2016)

Part of the owners manual from the FTC regarding the use of the Key Card and App

https://apps.fcc.gov/eas/GetApplicationAttachment.html?id=3491660

What is interesting is that when you use the keycard you have 15 seconds of "start" the car otherwise you need to authenticate again by putting the key card near the cup holder.


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

Badback said:


> I read that operating instructions will be via videos that owners can view before taking delivery.


I think you're wrong (I hope you're wrong too.) both the S and X have videos and a manual. I think you really need both.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Rick59 said:


> I think you're wrong (I hope you're wrong too.) both the S and X have videos and a manual. I think you really need both.


I think it will (eventually) be both. They did indeed say there would be instructional videos to watch prior (like there are for the current cars) and there has been paper copies seen in RC cars open glove boxes.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> I think it will (eventually) be both. They did indeed say there would be instructional videos to watch prior (like there are for the current cars) and there has been paper copies seen in RC cars open glove boxes.


Plus on the Model S/X UI there is an icon for an embedded manual to reference. I haven't seen a similar link in any UI pics yet...


----------



## bluesolarflare (Apr 8, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I think it will (eventually) be both. They did indeed say there would be instructional videos to watch prior (like there are for the current cars) and there has been paper copies seen in RC cars open glove boxes.


There will be both. The videos are sent out ahead of the delivery to allow customers to familiarize themselves with the features of the car to significant cut down the time a delivery specialist would need to spend explaining features during delivery. This is part of Tesla's drive to streamline the delivery process and not create unnecessary bottlenecks. Their idea is that they want the delivery process to take 5-10 minutes, though you still have the option to go over everything with the delivery specialist.


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

Just checked again. No manual yet.


----------



## Troy (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi. The closest thing to a manual right now is the Model 3 Emergency Response Guide: 
https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/downloads/2017_Model_3_Emergency_Response_Guide_en.pdf

Of course, I believe eventually there will be a manual.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Troy said:


> Hi. The closest thing to a manual right now is the Model 3 Emergency Response Guide:
> https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/downloads/2017_Model_3_Emergency_Response_Guide_en.pdf
> 
> Of course, I believe eventually there will be a manual.


I would argue the closest thing to a manual right now is this site 

and there indeed will be a manual. Every single car sold has one (presume it's required by regulators). Tesla is kind enough to offer it as a PDF as well for everyone without a car yet to be able to look thru - it's just not ready yet...


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

The owners manual can be found here

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/model-3-owners-manual.5327/


----------

